# 66 GTO Cowl Tag Help



## Muranator66GTOCNVT (Oct 20, 2021)

I have looked on this forum and maybe I’m just not getting it. Can anybody decode this tag. I’m looking at this car. It’s a 1966 GTO convertible tri power with the four-speed and by looking at the tag I can’t see any of that on there


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

With no option codes on that trim tag there's no way to verify TP and/or 4spd without PHS


----------



## Muranator66GTOCNVT (Oct 20, 2021)

Thank you 🙏 
I will contact PHS


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Car was built at the Fremont plant. Fremont didn't stamp option codes.


----------

